# [FIXED] Hardware Beschleunigung mit ATI Radeon 8500

## zeeno

Hallo,

Ich und nen Freund versuchen seit gestern meine Hardware Beschleunigung zum laufen zu kriegen. Ich bin diesem HOWTO hier gefolgt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282983.html

Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum es nicht funktioniert. 

Ich habe:

 xorg 6.8.2

Kernel 2.6.11

ATI Drivers 8.12.10

ATI Radeon 8500

Hier meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "dri"

    Group "video"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.4

    VertRefresh 50 - 120

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName  "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Driver      "radeon"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "on"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514c

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x960"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

X startet und funktioniert einwandfrei nur wenn ich glxinfo | grep direct eingebe kommt das hier raus:

```

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Das fglrx modul wird auch geladen. Ich bin hier am verzweifeln :/

Ich hoffe wenigstens einer kann mir helfen  :Smile: Last edited by zeeno on Wed Apr 13, 2005 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

welche Error oder warnings stehen denn in /var/log/Xorg.0.log drin?

----------

## zeeno

```

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): config file hsync range 31.5-48.4kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) fglrx(0): config file vrefresh range 50-120Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

```

Mehr warnungen stehen nicht drin  :Smile: 

irgendwie sehr einleuchtend.. jetzt wo ich das lese...

----------

## Gibheer

Du scheinst in deinem Kernel die AGP-Unterstuetzung fuer dein Board vergessen zu haben, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere. Kann das sein?

----------

## zeeno

Eigentlich nicht  :Smile: 

ich hab die config mal hochgeladen:

http://home.arcor.de/vdq/.config

----------

## Gibheer

da ich selber das schon mit ner Radeonkarte durch habe, weis ich, dass es wie raten ist

entferne mal aus dem Kernel die Option DRM und emerge den Treiber mal neu. Dann neustarten und schauen obs geht.

(ich haette mir die Konstelation aufschreiben sollen >.<)

----------

## zeeno

Ich hab DRM als modul und nicht im Kernel..  :Smile: 

----------

## Gibheer

naja, ich meine komplett rausnehmen, so das kein Eintrag an der Stelle mehr vorhanden ist

----------

## zeeno

```

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization disabled!    *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available    *

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************

```

glxinfo | grep direct

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

:/

hab echt kein plan was ich noch probieren soll

@Gibheer ich danke dir echt für deine hilfe, aber es geht nicht..  :Smile: 

scheint wohl so das wenn ich DRM lade er es ignoriert fglrx zu laden (Ohne hwaccel) und wenn ich fglrx lade er DRM nicht mitlädt (und somit auch kein hwaccel)..

teufelskreis...

----------

## zeeno

Kann mir echt keiner helfen??

Hab schon soviele HOWTO's durch und die SUFU hab ich auch schon gequält...kann echt nichts finden was mir ansatzweise helfen könnte..... :/

wenn ihr mehr informationen braucht sagt es!

----------

## zeeno

[FIXED]

Hab AGP GART aktiviert und nun gehts  :Smile: 

endlich...

----------

## BlackHell

Ich weiß, es ist schon lange her, aber ich muss noch folgendes meinen Vorrednern hinzufügen

Ich hatte ebenfall AGP-Gart aktiviert für meinen Nforce 2 chipsatz. Leider ohne den gewünschten Erfolg. Direct-Rendering usw war immer noch nicht möglich. Gleiche Fehlermeldung wie schon oben zu sehen.

Was ich vergessen hatte, war bei AGP-Gart auch die Unterstützung für den ATI-Chip zu aktivieren.

----------

## Kronos889

Wie aktiviert man AGP Gart und wie dann die Unterstützung für den ATI Chip?

----------

## franzf

 *Kronos889 wrote:*   

> Wie aktiviert man AGP Gart und wie dann die Unterstützung für den ATI Chip?

 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

dann gehe nach

device drivers -> character devices

hier agp-gart + deinen chip mit [y] konfigurieren

kernel bauen und nach /boot kopieren.

Neu booten und alles wird gut  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Kronos889

Inwiefern dann kernel bauen und nach boot kopieren ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

allerdings würd ich für eine radeon 8500 (und alle karten bis radeon 9250) empfehlen den ati-opensource-treiber im kernel zu verwenden und NICHT den closed source x11-drivers/ati-drivers aus dem portage. die alten karten werden nicht mehr offiziell supported

mfg

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Kronos889 wrote:*   

> Inwiefern dann kernel bauen und nach boot kopieren ?

 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_manuell_kompilieren#Kernel_kompilieren

----------

